# Are you a strap or bracelet fan on your Breitling??



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Breitling is such a beautiful watch that it looks as good on a bracelet as it does on a rubber dive strap. Not a lot of watch designs can claim this. The last few years I have preferred my watches on a strap for comfort and adjustability. I still like the look of the bracelet as well but am curious *how many other Breitling owners have migrated their Breitling over to a strap most of the time??*


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Tough question. I'm a serial swapper, so I can't say which I like more on the Navitimer. However, if I had a gun to my head, I guess I prefer leather straps rather than the bracelet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I am not alone on this then. If the watch wasn't so equally good looking on either, I would just leave it on the obvious better looking option. Out of all my watches in my collection, they all have a preferred look or only one look. The Breitling is a toss up and I probably give the edge to the strap for not showing scuffs and being able to be adjusted.

More upscale and jewelry like on the bracelet to more sporty and tool like on the strap??


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

It so depends on the occasion and the total appearance, some watches work on a bracelet, some don't.

Can't stand my Chronomat on the bracelet, it's just a bit "too much". The Navi is a classic on the black strap, and the NT Fighters limited is just perfect on the brushed bracelet. Oh yes, an then there's the Sprint on the NATO.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

It is a little more involved for me. I wear my bracelets in the summer as I live in the south and do not want to ruin my leather/croc straps. That said, of the bracelets I like the brushed better to the extent that I brushed the faceted pilot and case of my Blackbird. Not a fan of the fully polished bracelets so I guess I would have to say I would choose strap over bracelet in most cases but not all. I have a Speedmaster that I will put on a strap from time to time but it mostly lives on its bracelet.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Rickgrimes (Oct 4, 2012)

Always prefer a rubber strap during the summer months.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Leather strap on the Navitimers, and rubber w/deployant on the others. I don't like the polished bracelets, some of the brushed ones are OK (older blackbirds).





A black dial Navi/silver subs with black calf leather is my favorite combo (need to get one of those) .


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

I can wear rubber from time to time, rarely leather, and my favorite by far is brushed bracelet !


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

I alternate my Chronomat between Rubber and Leather, it was purchased on Rubber, I did price up the Pilot Bracelet but at £1100 I just couldn't do it, good job I love my Straps I suppose










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56scooter01 (May 18, 2015)

It may sound stupid but bracelets tend to match whatever I happen to be wearing, once I put a leather or croc strap on a watch I find myself trying to match it with my shoes and or belt! Bottom line, no clear cut favorite for me!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love my Breitling in strap


----------



## Drbalance (May 23, 2008)

I like Straps! One watch, two straps...


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

Rubber strap during the winter (doesn't retain temperature) and summer is up where/what I'm doing and for humid I prefer bracelet and for water related activities it's either strap or bracelet.


----------



## rcoltellino (Jun 6, 2016)

bracelet for me. I do love the look of leather straps but can never pull them off


----------



## triumphrox (Nov 22, 2014)

Tough call. Although I have a titanium Pro bracelet for my older Aerospace,









I like a croc strap on it these days, I think it goes well with the black dial and gold accents.









I do have an Aerospace bracelet on the Repetition Minutes though.....









So I guess the answer is, "It depends."


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2016)

Leather on mine


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

For the most part, I lean towards croc or military straps. That being said, my Seawolf has a permanent home on its brushed bracelet, and my TOC/GMT has a permanent home on its mesh bracelet. My Honor Flight Navi switches from a strap to a Navi bracelet for the summer months.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Drbalance said:


> I like Straps! One watch, two straps...


Nice S2K ! I dig mine too


----------



## BrandonP (Dec 20, 2013)

Strap all the way. I'm not a huge fan of Breitling's bracelet aesthetics but their watches look right at home on leather or canvas.


----------



## Avantgardetime17 (Jan 1, 2017)

If you live in a hot and humid climate like I do, leather straps are simply a bad idea with poor to questionable durability. Folks that live in the great white north and or climates with less ambient humidity, they may work much better.

Me? I generally like Breitling's steel and titanium bracelets. In the dead of the summer, their excellent pure cauhetoc diver Pro rubber straps on deployant clasp with glidelock like micro adjustment are unbeatable in my book.


----------



## FrogdogSweden (Dec 5, 2008)

My first choice is the pro ll on my Steelfish. In my opinion the most comfortable bracelet ever made. Must say though that the classic divestrap with the lettering on looks sick on the Steelfish also. 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonnieb (Feb 11, 2006)

Bracelet in summer months, leather strap in winter, nato or rubber when doing outdoorsy things.


----------



## Funan (Feb 12, 2017)

I had the ocean mesh on my transocean but the single fold deployant was not too comfortable. I purchased a Horween strap and the watch feels much lighter


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggerJon (Dec 20, 2015)

Back on bracelet. I can't make up my mind, haha.

20170402_210132 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## benhurbreit (May 8, 2013)

i like both strap. I switch them out depending on the occasion.


----------



## Ancon Harpy (Feb 25, 2015)

A burgundy/brown 3-5mm thick croc or gator strap with white stitching looks good with the sportier models depending on the dial. For many it is the quintessential Breitling strap.


----------



## rfjacques (Feb 8, 2008)

56scooter01 said:


> It may sound stupid but bracelets tend to match whatever I happen to be wearing, once I put a leather or croc strap on a watch I find myself trying to match it with my shoes and or belt! Bottom line, no clear cut favorite for me!


I do the same thing. Today happened to be a leather day.


----------



## Cliffio (Aug 5, 2013)

I love the way that the straps look but I just can not seem to get a comfortable fit. I always wear mine with a bracelet.


----------



## tegee26 (May 15, 2015)

SS bracelet on my Chronomat, best Breitling bracelet ever IMHO. But leather strap on all else.


----------



## rcoltellino (Jun 6, 2016)

I am always a fan of a watch on a bracelet


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Black dial Navitimer on brown leather strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sometimes both at the same time...


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

Was strongly debating whether or not to switch to rubber vs SS mesh but I think I'll stick with the leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tegee26 (May 15, 2015)

There's no question that Breitling timepieces have some of the most beautiful bracelet of any watch co. HANDS DOWN!


----------



## kr4mula (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey there! Anyone remember me? Ron?
I use both the bracelet (2/3rds) and banda strap/breitling deployant. It's just a matter of what I feel like for that week.


----------



## kr4mula (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice looking watch, Ron. You always were into the attachment modules for the bracelets...


----------



## DieZeit (Apr 21, 2013)

Had the original Emergency in the Hershey style rubber strap for years and now wearing a airwolf same.... less bling works for me


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Definitely my Galactic 41 on *Pilot bracelet* is the grail watch that I actually own. However, the Breitling leather straps I've seen look like the best quality leather straps out there, and I'll definitely be hunting for one.


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

Personally, I'm not a fan of the dive straps. They look cool in pictures on other people, but I don't think they look good when I'm wearing them. It's personal preference. The mesh style on the SOH is my favorite band of any company, and next in line is the standard Pilot stainless steel band on the Chronomat Blackbird (you even had a picture of it). I get complements on them all the time! Had a rose gold SOH for a week and was going to put a brown gator strap on it, but I sold it too quickly. Would have looked good! I feel the Chronomat's pilot bracelet matches with everything just like 56scooter01 put it.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

kr4mula said:


> Hey there! Anyone remember me? Ron?
> I use both the bracelet (2/3rds) and banda strap/breitling deployant. It's just a matter of what I feel like for that week.


Hi, Kevin.  Of course I remember you. Hope all is well with you and yours... 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------

